# Ein Problem beim Produktcode



## Mamutel2 (12. November 2012)

Hallo Leute ich wollt nur fragen also ich habe mir GTA IV Episodes From Liberty City gekauft und angenommen der Produktcode ist ungültig , kann man dann nochmal GTA IV Episodes From Liberty City kaufen und den Produktcode von dem neu gekauften Spiel für das andere schon installierte  GTA IV Episodes From Liberty City einlösen.Also den neuen Produktcode für das bereits schon installierte Spiel auf das alte übertragen (bzw.einlösen)?


----------



## Kotor (12. November 2012)

hi,

kann gehen, muss aber nicht. 
wie bist du zur Annahme gekommen, dass dein Key ungültig ist ? 
hast du eine DVD die du einlegst und das Spiel kann installiert werden ? 
oder hast du dir im internet einen Key gekauft, Spiel runtergeladen und installiert ? -> dann wird ein anderer key, solang er gültig ist, funktionieren.


----------



## Mamutel2 (12. November 2012)

ich hab mir das spiel bei steam gekauft und war das war aber meine schuld bei x-box live mein account erstellt da den produktcode eingegeben und es irgendwie hinbekommen das mein account gespeert wurde ist ja jetzt auch egal jedenfalls hab ich mir das spiel nochmal bestellt und hoffe das ich den darin enthaltenen produktcode für das bereits installierte spiel einlösen kann ohne das ich es mir noch mal downloaden muss also das spiel.


----------



## Kotor (12. November 2012)

wenn du es jetzt unter Steam startest, wirst du eh nicht spielen können. er wird dich nach einem Key fragen ... also meiner Meinung nach alles ok.


----------



## Mamutel2 (12. November 2012)

wie meinst du das? ich hab ja das spiel installiert also das wo der produktcode ungültig ist und bei den meisten spielen ist doch hinter der beschreibung der produktcode .Und wenn ich mich dan bei x-box live anmelde dan steht da ja schon der ungültige produktcode weil ich bei steam eingestellt habe code in zwischenablage speichern,und das ich da denn statt den üngultigen code den neuen noch gültigen der hinter der beschreibung ist von dem spiel das ich neu bestellt hab eintippe also gta episodes from liberty city.


----------



## Kotor (13. November 2012)

ok verstanden hab ich das nicht ganz. 
dachte das in deiner Steam Bibliothek ein ausgegrautes GTA ist. 

egal. gib deinen gültigen x-box oder steam code für GTA ein und zock. 
hoffe es klappt alles 

grüße
kotor


----------



## Mamutel2 (18. Dezember 2012)

danke mann hatt alles funktioniert


----------

